# Ford Set to Recall Crown Victoria Police Cruisers



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

*DETROIT--* Ford Motor Co. next week will begin recalling as many as 109,664 Crown Victoria police cars because cracks can develop in their steel wheels that could cause rapid air loss in tires during high-speed pursuits.
The recall affects certain 2003-2005 models, but the cracks have been reported in only a small percentage of the wheels. The wheels previously were covered by an extended warranty program, Daniel C. Smith, Ford's associate director for safety assurance, said in a letter dated last Thursday to the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration.

http://www.officer.com/article/article.jsp?id=35289&siteSection=1


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Found on road dead?


----------



## sweeper20 (Dec 22, 2006)

Spelled backwards:

Driver
Returns
On
Foot


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

yeah


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

sweeper20 said:


> Spelled backwards:
> 
> Driver
> Returns
> ...


I like that one


----------



## spd722 (Aug 6, 2004)

F*@&'ed Over Rebuilt Dodge


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

i hate fords i rather gave a dodge


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

*F*irst *O*n *R*ace *D*ay.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

The Crown Victoria Police Interceptors were build from Oct. 10, 2001 through Dec. 8, 2004 at an assembly plant in St. Thomas, Ontario. The number of cruisers actually recalled will be much lower than 109,664, because many of the cars are no longer in use as police pursuit vehicles and because such a small percentage of the wheels have developed cracks. Starting Monday, dealers will inspect and replace the wheels and spares based on the wheel part numbers. The company said owners will be notified and told to take the cars to a dealership.


----------



## Portable81 (Jun 17, 2004)

First On Repair Day


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

hahaha


----------

